# prednisone for itching



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

In answer to some questions from Carol in another post, here is some info on Prednisone which is used to suppress the immune system and is often used to stop dogs from itching and scratching. My dog was on it, in conjunction with an antibiotic (I believe it was Clavamax but I don't know the dosage) for an abrasion which itched and made him lick until it was infected. The dosage was 5mg and he took 2 the first day, one a day for 4 days, and the remaining 2 every other day. He was ravenously hungry and thirsty and also showed signs of anxiety. My Vet said that a course of longer than a week could result in more serious side effects. Hope this helps anyone who might be interested in using it.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I forgot to say - Henry weighs 16lbs. He was on the antibiotics for one week also.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info Nancy.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

I too thank you, Nancy, for this info. That REALLY is a short course of prednisone! The doses appear about what I thought they would be (going back years, with my dogs, at times, being on short courses, and they were usually a little bigger (heavier) than Henry is - around 20 to 22 pounds - but the doses are probably similar for 16 pounds. Camellia weighs about 18 pounds.

I THINK 7 days is at least nearly the shortest course of antibiotics our dogs might be put on. I think that's common. And I think Clavamox is a fairly wide-spectrum antibiotic.

I hope Henry continues to recover well. Big hugs!

Thu, 5 Apr 2012 07:44:15 (PDT)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have not been on in awhile too busy, I do look in, but time limits, so I can only manage short posts. i hate it when I have to miss the forum.

I think many Vets are becoming savy about Prednisone and are doing shorter courses, it is truly a great drug, problem is it is an easy go to drug, it works but should not be used for long term problems, it is powerful. 

Carol you are correct Clavamox is a broad spectrum antibiotic with a kick, it has clavulante potassium, this extends the spectrum to include amoxicillian resistant organisms. This makes it a bit of a super antibiotic. My dog Boo Boo is on it right now for pedal dermatitis.

Nancy I hope Henry heals fully and uneventfully.


----------

